# [Ausgegraben] Alditalk 5GB Flat = 7.5GB highspeed-traffic oder mehr?



## illousion (30. Mai 2012)

Hi,

Da ich mein handy des öfteren für tethering benutze, habe ich mir die Alditalk 5GB flat zugelegt, welche ich für 15€ als sehr preisgünstig erachte.

Nach einem sehr tetheringintensiven Frühlingsmonat ist mir nun folgendes aufgefallen:
nach 3G watchdog habe ich bereits 6GB traffic verbraucht, doch Meine Surfgeschwindigkeit ist dennoch bisjetzt nicht langsamer geworden.

Heute, als die die 6GB erreicht habe, bekam ich eine Nachricht, dass ich mein Highspeed-Surfvolumen zu 80% aufgebraucht hätte.
Da ch die grundlegenden Regeln der Mathematik beherrsche, habe ich herrausgefunden, dass mein trafficlimit 7.5GB beträgt (6GB = 80%; 6/0.8 = 7.5).

Also: kann mir das jmd bestätigen? und wieso, wenn es kein fehler ist, verkauft alditalk die flat nicht als 7.5GB-flat? habe ich den besten Tarif aller zeiten?
danke für eure antworten


----------



## JackOnell (31. Mai 2012)

Vllt zählt der counter falsch oder du hattest wlan benutzt und es wurde nicht separat erfasst?


----------



## illousion (31. Mai 2012)

Also ich gehe davon aus, dass watchdog Recht hat und WLAN hab ich nicht benutzt..
Ist doch kein Zufall, dass die Nachricht bei exakt 6GB kommt, außerdem hatn Freund von mir auch die 5gb flat, und nach 5 GB immernoch highspeed


----------



## illousion (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alditalk 5GB Flat = 7.5GB highspeed-traffic????*

evtl noch interessant und auch ein kleiner push: habe jetzt 2 tage zu früh mein Traffic von 7.5GB aufgebraucht und muss jetzt immer 5min auf den aufbau der seiten warten :o

wieso verkauft aldi das nicht als 7.5GB flat?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alditalk 5GB Flat = 7.5GB highspeed-traffic????*

vlt. ist es so, dass die - wenn man in den Vormonaten weit von den 5GB weg war - erst bei 7,5GB wirklich eingreifen? Oder aber es zählt nur der empfangene Verkehr, nicht der gesendete?

Oder zählen die vlt nicht pro Monat, sondern pro 30 Tage ab Erstnutzung der Sim-Card? Also: vlt. hast Du zwar im Mai 7GB verbraucht, aber da Dein Vertrag zB an einem 15. eines Monats begann, wird auch erst ab dem 15. Mai gezählt, und vom 15. bis 30. Mai hattest Du eben noch keine 5GB verbraucht, weil von deinen zB 7,5GB sagen wir mal 3GB vor dem 15.5 anfielen?


----------



## illousion (17. Juni 2012)

Nee wär schon ziemlicher Zufall wenn das 2 mal bei exakt 7.5 gb geendet hätte, die flat heißt jetzt auch nurnoch xl flat aber steht immernoch nur 5gb


----------



## illousion (4. November 2012)

Alsoo.. aufgrund fehlender klärung meiner Frage und neuen informationen hab ich das mal ausgegraben:

um die sommerferien rum habe ich in einem monat ganze 11GB traffic verbraucht, ohne ads gedrosselt o.ä. wurde...
auch später hatte ich keine trafficprobleme beim tethering, bis diesen monat. 
Interessant: diesen Monat wurde die flat nicht autoatisch verlängert, weil ich nicht genug Guthaben hatte.
nun habe ich die 5GB in 10 tagen verbraucht und surfe seitdem via tethering nur mit 8Kb/s 
also meine vermutung: kann es sein, dass das volumen sozusagen als 'stammkundenbonus' bei konstanter benaspruchung und bezahlung langsam aber sicher erhöht wird?


----------



## JimSim (4. November 2012)

Kein Plan... Bin bei einem anderen Provider. Hab aber auch gemerkt, das sie es da mit der Drosselung nicht ganz so ernst nehmen. Statt den 64Kbit haben sie mich momentan auf etwa 2Mbit gestutzt... Wenn die Provider die Kapazität übrig haben, können sie die ja ohne Probleme verteilen. Das erhöht die Kundenzufriedenheit.  Vertraglich werden sie sich wohl nicht darauf festlegen, weil sie so, sollten sie die Kapazitäten wirklich mal brauchen, einen immer noch einfach runter drosseln können.


----------

